# Schlammsauger



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Welche Schlammsauger sind zuverlässig u. empfehlenswert; wer hat von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Saugern gemacht? Ich brauche unbedingt einen. Danke schon mal.  Willi


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi!
Ohne Werbung zu machen kann man von Oase ab den Dreier alles kaufen.
Mein Dreier ist vermutlich schon 10 oder 12 Jahre alt. Der Dreier hat zwei Ansaugstutzen womit man unaufhörlich durch saugen kann, das war bei dem Vorgänger Modell nicht so. 
Zu der Serie Pondovak gibt es auch sehr viele Ersatzteile. 
Vor 6 Jahren habe ich neue Einlauf / Auslauf Dichtungen gekauft, das war kein Problem.


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Ohne Werbung zu machen kann man von Oase ab den Dreier alles kaufen.
> Mein Dreier ist vermutlich schon 10 oder 12 Jahre alt. Der Dreier hat zwei Ansaugstutzen womit man unaufhörlich durch saugen kann, das war bei dem Vorgänger Modell nicht so.
> Zu der Serie Pondovak gibt es auch sehr viele Ersatzteile.
> Vor 6 Jahren habe ich neue Einlauf / Auslauf Dichtungen gekauft, das war kein Problem.


Hallo Ron
Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
An Pontovac habe ich auch schon gedacht. Habe hier einen Aquaforte, den ich im Schnellschuss gekauft habe, den möchte ich wider los werden, da seine Kritiken nicht gerade gut sind. Soll mühsam sein mit ihm zu Arbeiten. Es bewahrheitet sich immer wider, wer billig kauft, kauft mehrmals. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Habe hier einen Aquaforte, den ich im Schnellschuss gekauft habe, den möchte ich wider los werden, da seine Kritiken nicht gerade gut sind.


..... Welche Kritiken? Der soll doch nur Luft pumpen.


----------



## Turbo (6. Dez. 2020)

Salü Knipser

Habe den Pondovac 4 schon viele Jahre. 
Für mich mit Kiesbodengrund ein gutes Gerät. 
Kommt vermutlich auf den Bodengrund und Randbereich an, welches Gerät das passende ist. 
Was hast Du an Bodengrund?


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2020)

Salü Patrik! Brauche ihn hauptsächlich für den Filtergraben mit etwas Kiesboden. Im Hauptteich scheint sich der Mulm wohl selbst aufzulösen. Willi


----------



## siegbert (6. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi, ich denke dafür sollte er reichen. Von den billigen würde ich aber auch die Finger lassen, lohnt sich meistens nicht.


----------



## jolantha (6. Dez. 2020)

Mein billiger Schlammsauger hat immerhin 5 Jahre gehalten. Nu isser hin. 
Dauerte alles immer ewig, weil er ja zwischendurch immer abgepumpt hat, wenn er voll war. 


samorai schrieb:


> Mein Dreier ist vermutlich schon 10 oder 12 Jahre alt. Der Dreier hat *zwei Ansaugstutzen womit man unaufhörlich durch saugen kann*,


Werde dann mal nach sowas suche, Danke


----------



## axel120470 (6. Dez. 2020)

Habe mir letztes Jahr auch den Pondovac 3 gekauft . Allerdings gebraucht und relativ günstig. Vorher hatte ich mir diesen Typ immer beim „Freundlichen“ geliehen. Somit einige Jahre Erfahrung und ich muss sagen - Zufriedenheit absolut Top.

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2020)

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Pontovac 5, hat den schon jemand und berichten oder doch lieber den Pondovac 4?  Willi


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Habe mir letztes Jahr auch den Pondovac 3 gekauft . Allerdings gebraucht und relativ günstig. Vorher hatte ich mir diesen Typ immer beim „Freundlichen“ geliehen. Somit einige Jahre Erfahrung und ich muss sagen - Zufriedenheit absolut Top.
> 
> VG Axel


Hi Axel!
Braucht der 3er Ablaufzeit und wird durchgepumpt?  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (6. Dez. 2020)

Der 3er saugt durch, nur in dem kurzen Augenblick wenn er von der einen auf die andere Kammer umschaltet nicht. Aber das merkt man kaum.
Aber : Bei jedem umschalten fließt eine winzige Menge Wasser zurück ( es fehlt ja in dem Moment die Saugleistung für etwa 0,75s ). Bei meinem Schwiegervater hatte das den unangenehmen Nachteil, das jedes Mal etwas Bodenmulm aufgewirbelt wird und ich die Reinigungsaktion auf 2 Tage aufteilen musste. Aber wie gesagt ist echt wenig und der Teich war auch etwa 10cm hoch mit Mulm bedeckt. Bei meinem Teich war mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen.

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Der 3er saugt durch, nur in dem kurzen Augenblick wenn er von der einen auf die andere Kammer umschaltet nicht. Aber das merkt man kaum.
> Aber : Bei jedem umschalten fließt eine winzige Menge Wasser zurück ( es fehlt ja in dem Moment die Saugleistung für etwa 0,75s ). Bei meinem Schwiegervater hatte das den unangenehmen Nachteil, das jedes Mal etwas Bodenmulm aufgewirbelt wird und ich die Reinigungsaktion auf 2 Tage aufteilen musste. Aber wie gesagt ist echt wenig und der Teich war auch etwa 10cm hoch mit Mulm bedeckt. Bei meinem Teich war mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> VG Axel


Danke Axel.  Willi


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2020)

Man sollte auch gar nicht alles auf einmal saugen. 
Besser heute hier und morgen oder übermorgen da. 
Besserung verschafft auch eine gute Rundum Strömung im Teich. 
Bei mir liegt eine 8000der Pumpe auf 60 cm und läuft 24/7, das macht sehr viel aus.
Der Schlammsauger wurde sehr wenig gebraucht dieses Jahr.


----------



## axel120470 (6. Dez. 2020)

Bei mir war er dieses Jahr nur einmal im Einsatz, und zwar im Frühjahr.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Dez. 2020)

Moin,



Knipser schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Pontovac 5, hat den schon jemand und berichten oder doch lieber den Pondovac 4? Willi


Den habe ich und der verichtet auch zuverlässig seine Dienste wie bspw. das Aussaugen der Bürstentonne. Den Bodengrund abzusaugen gestaltet sich etwas holprig, liegt aber an den Falten der Folie und die Unebenheiten des Bodens. Die Pflanzzone bekomme ich auch von allem möglichen Zeug was reinfällt gut gereinigt 
Aber ich denke, dass sich auch der 4er lohnt, der Pondovac 5 ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Knipser (9. Dez. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Den habe ich und der verichtet auch zuverlässig seine Dienste wie bspw. das Aussaugen der Bürstentonne. Den Bodengrund abzusaugen gestaltet sich etwas holprig, liegt aber an den Falten der Folie und die Unebenheiten des Bodens. Die Pflanzzone bekomme ich auch von allem möglichen Zeug was  reinfällt gut gereinigt
> Aber ich denke, dass sich auch der 4er lohnt, der Pondovac 5 ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


Hallo!
Wo Du doch so gute Erfahrungen mit dem 5er machst, wirds wahrscheinlich einer, danke. Willi


----------



## Ida17 (9. Dez. 2020)

Nichts zu danken, aber wie gesagt: die anderen tun's genauso gut 
Was man unbedingt bei dem Pondovac beachten sollte ist das richtige Festsitzen des Auffangnetzes. Sonst verstopft die Pumpe und die Frickelei kann man sich sparen.
Also immer schön regelmäßig das Netz kontrollieren, es könnte sich auch ein Fisch drin verirren oder sonstiges Getier.
Das Netz hat einen großen Reißverschluss, den auf, Inhalt raus, wieder zu und am Ansaugstutzen befestigt, fertsch und weiter geht's!


----------



## Knipser (9. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ida!
Der 5er soll ja einen 10m Abfluss Schlauch haben. Damit könnte man das Abwasser im Garten " Rasen " verteilen u. man hat ihn gleich gedüngt, oder? Auch von mir viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott.  Willi


----------



## Ida17 (9. Dez. 2020)

10m kommt hin, ja. Ich leite das Wasser immer in die Beete, bei so trockenen Sommern danken es einem die Pflanzen 
Das schöne an dem Schlauch ist die Storzkupplung an beiden Enden, d. h. man kann den auch ohne Schnickschnack erweitern.

Ohne jetzt Werbung zu machen, und da stimmen mir sicherlich noch mehr Foristen zu, aber Oase ist qualitativ schon ein ganz anderes Niveau als so mancher Chinaschrott.
Du sagst es ja selber, wer billig kauft, kauft mind. zweimal.
Die Verarbeitung ist sauber und stabil an dem Sauger, die Pumpe ist sehr leistungsfähig und steckt auch was weg.
Einziges Manko an dem Ding: Es ist laut wie eine Flugzeugturbine, also ich renne immer mit ner Peltor 3M bei der Aktion um den Teich


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> 10m kommt hin, ja. Ich leite das Wasser immer in die Beete, bei so trockenen Sommern danken es einem die Pflanzen
> Das schöne an dem Schlauch ist die Storzkupplung an beiden Enden, d. h. man kann den auch ohne Schnickschnack erweitern.
> 
> Ohne jetzt Werbung zu machen, und da stimmen mir sicherlich noch mehr Foristen zu, aber Oase ist qualitativ schon ein ganz anderes Niveau als so mancher Chinaschrott.
> ...


Hallo Ida!
Deine Beratung habe ich mir zu Herzen genommen und den 5er gestern bestellt. Brauche ihn hauptsächlich für den neuen Filtergraben. Im Hauptteich ist fast kein Schlamm mehr, Filtergraben u. Vliesfilter verrichten bei mir sehr gute Arbeit - danke nochmal.   Willi


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Ida!
> Deine Beratung habe ich mir zu Herzen genommen und den 5er gestern bestellt. Brauche ihn hauptsächlich für den neuen Filtergraben. Im Hauptteich ist fast kein Schlamm mehr, Filtergraben u. Vliesfilter verrichten bei mir sehr gute Arbeit - danke nochmal.   Willi


Hallo zusammen!
Jetzt habe ich einen - heute bekommen, der Frühling kann kommen.      Willi


----------

